# Twinken auf Taerar



## Imbachar (29. November 2007)

Huhu...
hat vielleicht jemand Lust mit mir auf Taerar nen Twink zu zocken....bzw. hat vielleicht sogar nen Twink auf lvl 60 oder so....wenn ja schreibt einfach ma hier rein, was ihr machen wollt und wie ihr euch nennen wollt.


----------



## Juliy (29. November 2007)

Ich würd mit dir einen Twink anfangen...

Schreib einfach hier rein was du machen willst usw.


----------



## Fialldarg (29. November 2007)

Ich auch, ich liebe es zu twinken!


----------



## Fialldarg (29. November 2007)

Du magst ja PvP, ich auch^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (29. November 2007)

ich wär auch dabei als hunter^^ ma schauen nen namen weiß ich aba noch net^^

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## chiccolo (29. November 2007)

also ich hätte schon nen level 11 troll krieger auf taerar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbachar (29. November 2007)

Wie gesagt meldet euch einfahc ma ingame bei Naghil


----------

